# Decoy Gloves



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone bought/used the Under Armour Skysweeper decoy gloves? I am thinking about buying some, but none of the retailers have any reviewes on them. Thanks for any info.


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

Heard nothing but good on seal skinz gloves. No UA though, I know you can check them out on Mack's.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

By far the best decoy glove I've used 
is the Atlas insulated PVC glove
Inexpensive, warm, comfortable and last a long time
http://www.muckbootsonline.com/Orange_Insulated_PVC_Gloves_p/a460.htm

I think the lobster fisherman wear them


----------



## QUAKENTIMBER (Jan 18, 2012)

Sure is hard to find a good glove


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Seal-skunz wasn't a good buy for me. Lasted about 3 weeks.


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

I used the under armor skysweeper this winter and really liked them. I just order some more on sale from macks just in case i cant find them anymore and ruin these.


----------



## SSCarnage (Feb 3, 2012)

I picked up a pair of electro fishing gloves and they worked great! The glove is a rubber dip style glove with insulation. Then there's an extension sewn to the cuff that comes up past my elbow which is also rubber! Best invention ever!!!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Thomas D said:


> Seal-skunz wasn't a good buy for me. Lasted about 3 weeks.


I agree. I don't know if my Seal Skins even lasted 3 weeks. They were warmer than the neoprenes but leaked vey quickly.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

x3 on the Seal Skinz. Mine sucked. 

Cheap rubber chemical gloves with thin felt lining have been the best decoy and boat driving gloves I've used. Wear wool liners under them when applicable.


----------



## Btillr (Dec 11, 2011)

I've got a pair of the green PVC gloves, think they came from macks. They have worked well!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Texas rig your decoys and be done with getting your hands wet. I just wear regular cabelas goretex thinsulate gloves when picking our decoys up.

More than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## MC Boulais (Feb 22, 2005)

> Texas rig your decoys and be done with getting your hands wet. I just wear regular cabelas goretex thinsulate gloves when picking our decoys up.
> 
> More than one way to skin a cat.


What he said


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

Try useing trapper gloves for takeing in decoys.


----------



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

The question was...Has anyone bought/used the Under Armour Skysweeper decoy gloves? If you have used a pair I would love to hear what you thought of them.


----------



## fox river (Jun 18, 2011)

test test test


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a pair and really like them don't know how long they will last got them late in the season.


----------



## PlushHunter (Mar 9, 2012)

I use the avery decoy gloves for 3 seasons no problems. Especially when Breaking 2'' thick ice on a windy day.


----------



## Yellowdog05 (Mar 22, 2009)

Poor reviews for Seal Skinz.

Here is what I use for trapping diving ducks for banding and picking up decoys.

http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Gloves-Gear-330-Thinsulate/dp/B0017QFDQW/ref=pd_sim_hi_4


----------

